# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe >  Upcoming Events and Festivals In Italy

## KathleenBello

Can anyone tell me the best event to attend in Italy during February and March?

----------


## Angela

> Can anyone tell me the best event to attend in Italy during February and March?


During this period there are a lot of celebrations for Carnevale, with the most famous one being in Venezia. There are other smaller ones in other cities as well. There's one in Viareggio, for example.

See the following for general information about Carnevale:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carnival_in_Italy

This is the official site for the Venetian Carnevale. The dates this year are February 11-28. Except for the opening it's mostly a week-end thing until you get closer to Shrove Tuesday. If you want to go this year you should get busy as hotels book up very early. Also, while people (and costume) watching is free, as are some public celebrations, many events and of course the parties require purchased tickets.
http://allexciting.com/venice-carnival/

These are the major events in Venice for Carnival this year:
http://venice-carnival-italy.com/

The one in Viareggio is a lot of fun and has a more "political" cast to it.
http://www.carnifest.com/events/ital...ival-2017.aspx

This is Venice's carnival 2016. As you can see, it's a magical experience: beautiful, elegant, and historic.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t5M6H1TbmX8

This is another video so you can see more of the day to day activities during Carnival season. It really captures it.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sdqGvH7tK7k

This is Viareggio 2016. It has a very different, more "modern", even anarchic "feel" to it, with a lot of political and social commentary. Absolutely no one is free from mockery.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XefpdQVQ7PU

Viareggio in year's past:





This year's should be great!

----------

